
Providers Are Sexually Assaulting Patients – and It’s Legal - dmitrygr
https://www.healthline.com/health/nonconsensual-internal-exams-sexual-assault
======
cco
I don't think its legal, try suing them and request a jury, I don't think the
hospital would win.

------
rolph
i think one of these little buggers, would put a stop to that malarchy in a
hurry!

[http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/africa/06/20/south.africa.fema...](http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/africa/06/20/south.africa.female.condom/index.html)

